# Bored hamster or lazy hamster?



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

How can you tell if a hamster is bored?

I haven't heard Bill running in his wheel for a few nights now, and he only seems to come out to have a drink, then he goes back to bed. This is really annoying because I don't want to wake him up to handle him, so only get him out when he is out and about so I haven't been able to handle him for a few days because I don't want to have to wake him up or force him out of his bed 

so I was wondering if he's bored? I mean, he has plenty to do - he's got his wheel, a sprig of millet to chew/climb, a wooden tunnel to play in and gnaw, a wicker type wig wam thing that he sleeps in that he can also climb/chew, plenty of paper to dig/burrow in, piles of bedding to move around and a big plastic tunnel/box playhouse thing.... I can't really think of much else to give him and i'm worried that he isn't coming out much because he's bored. I've had him for just over a week now, so surely he must be settled in.

So all I can think of is that he's either bored, or lazy. Or perhaps he just comes out long after i've gone to sleep? Any advice? It's years since i've had a Syrian so I can't even remember whether this is 'normal' behaviour or not


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> How can you tell if a hamster is bored?
> 
> I haven't heard Bill running in his wheel for a few nights now, and he only seems to come out to have a drink, then he goes back to bed. This is really annoying because I don't want to wake him up to handle him, so only get him out when he is out and about so I haven't been able to handle him for a few days because I don't want to have to wake him up or force him out of his bed
> 
> ...


Nim Nams was like that for a while, probably about 2 weeks, then he became very active and now the little bugger never seems to sleep! Hopefully your hammie will start coming out more soon


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

My syrian Dexter is exactly the same, he's been like it ever since I got him!
He does get up eventually but only at about 1-2am and I cant stay awake that long just to get him out. If I do wake him up he gets so annoyed and just sits there sulking.
He lives in a hamster heaven with more toys than he knows what to do with so I know he's not bored, he's just a lazy-bum!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ajohnson said:


> Nim Nams was like that for a while, probably about 2 weeks, then he became very active and now the little bugger never seems to sleep! Hopefully your hammie will start coming out more soon


Good, that's reassuring 

I am used to my gerbils busying themselves all the time and always pottering around but I suppose they are really quite different to hamsters in their behaviour


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what cage do you have him in? and what wheel does he have?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> what cage do you have him in? and what wheel does he have?


He's in a big glass tank and he has the 8.5" Comfort Wheel. It seems a great size for him, his back stays straight when he runs in it and when he does use it, he uses it for ages so i'm guessing there's nothing wrong with it?

He is up now, but is just sat in his playhouse


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> He's in a big glass tank and he has the 8.5" Comfort Wheel. It seems a great size for him, his back stays straight when he runs in it and when he does use it, he uses it for ages so i'm guessing there's nothing wrong with it?
> 
> He is up now, but is just sat in his playhouse


what size is the tank roughly?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have the same problem - got a nearly two year old Robo, young Syrian and a young Chinese and the Robo is the only one I see before bedtime. The others don't come out until the very early hours of the morning.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a similar problem with my hammy Maisy. Maybe some are just like humans and naturally lazy!


----------

